# Charlottesville, VA tonight



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Heading up to c'ville to go check out Magnos new bar. supposidly with female friend in tow, if not I am still going.

Bar is called kiki's, I should get there around 8, bar is open til 2.

Any other Virginians up for meeting me there?

cheers!
alt


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> Heading up to c'ville to go check out Magnos new bar. supposidly with female friend in tow, if not I am still going.
> 
> Bar is called kiki's, I should get there around 8, bar is open til 2.
> 
> ...


I would have gone with you George...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

guess we're too late huh? LOL.. can't wait to go and see Michael again. Hey George, what kind of food is it?


----------

